# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Mikhail Lermontov

## shigjeta

Mikhail Yurevich Lermontov është një nga shkrimtarët rus që mbetet i pavdekshëm në historinë e letërsisë ruse dhe atë botërore. Lindi në Moskë në 1814 në një familje fisnike. Në krijmtarinë e tij, ai pati shumë ndikim nga vepra e Pushkinit dhe Bajronit, sidomos në fushën e poezisë.  Ashtu si dhe Pushkini, Lermontovi ra viktime e nje dueli te provokuar me qellim. Keshtu, ne 1841, ne moshen 27 vjec, u nderprene jeta dhe krijimtaria e nje artisti të madh. 
Ndërmjet veprave të tij të përkthyera në shqip janë romani "Një hero i kohës sonë" si dhe poema "Demoni". Për këtë poemë ai punoi 12 vjet. E filloi që kur ishte në kolegj dhe e ripunoi deri pak përpara se të vritej. Në fillim ai mendoi ta shkruajë poemën mbi Demonin, i cili dashurohet pas murgeshës së bukur dhe "ajo më në fund e dashuron". Demoni e vret atë, nga cmira dhe nga urrejtja për ëngjellin e saj. Ne versionin përfundimtar, murgesha imagjinare u kthye në bukuroshen Tamara - bijën e princit plak Gudal. U ndërrua subjekti i poemës, rivali i Demonit u bë i fejuari i Tamarës - "Sunduesi i Sinodalit". Ai e mbaroi poemen ne 8 Shtator 1838. Por poema pa dritën e publikimit vetëm pas vdekjes së autorit dhe u publikua në vitin 1856. 
Megjithëse nuk jetoi gjatë, Lermontov la mbrapa krijime qe frymëzuan dhe artistë të tjerë. Ne poemën e tij "Demoni" u mbeshtet Rubinshtejni, i cili krijoi operen me te njejtin titull. Vrubel i misheroi vargjet e Lermontovit ne nje nga pikturat e tij, ku ne sfondin e horizonteve te kuqerremte del fytyra e stermadhe e Demonit. Tolstoi e quante "faren" e vepres se tij "Lufta dhe paqja". 
_Përmbledhja e pjeses me pak fjalë është që Demoni pa një vajzë të bukur (Tamarën) dhe për herë të parë ra në dashuri. Ditën e dasmës së Tamarës me princin, ky i fundit ra në pritë dhe vritet. Nga mërzitja Tamara vendos të futet murgeshë, por përsëri ajo nuk gjen qetësi dhe herë pas here i shfaqet imazhi i princit. Në një nga këto netë asaj i shfaqet Demoni që i shpreh ndjenjat e tij. (pjesë nga e cila po vendos më poshtë)_



_Demoni_

Jam un'ai që t'u fanit
Në mes të natës në qeli
Ai mendim që të trondit
Ai trishtim që të venit
Ai që pe në ëndërr ti
Ai që s'do e që s'e duan
Që me vështrimin shpresat shuan
Kamxhiku, jam që botën rreh
Jam mbret i dijes dhe lirisë
Armik i qiellit, gjithësisë
Po ja, per ty më gjunjë bie!
Me gjithë shpirt te dashurova
Prandaj ta çfaq me përgjërim
Të vetmen vojtje që provova
Të parin lot të syrit tim
O! Kij mëshirë - u përvëlova!
Vec' fjala jote mund t'u japë
Qiejve dhe mua mirësi
Në më rrethofsh me dashuri
Do dukem ëngjëll unë prapë
Në një parajs' e qiell të ri
O, ndal, dëgjo, të përgjëroj
Jam skllavi yt, të dashuroj!
Që atë çast që të vëreva
Me shpirt, pa masë e urreva
Pavdekësnë time, moj
Zili ja pata kësaj bote
Këtë të pakët lumturi
Kur s'jam me ty më mbytin lotë
Më kap një tmerr e llahtari
Në zemrën shterpë rrez' e ndritur
Sërishmi plagët m'i mais
E ç'kish e ç'ish gjer dje dremitur
Si gjarpr' i zgjuar nis lëviz
Pa ty ç'më është gjithësia
Pushteti im, pavdekësia?
Fjalë të thata që s'm'i ka ënda
Tempull vigan pa ëngjëll brënda

_perkthyer nga Petraq Kolevica_

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Te falenderoj "shigjeta" per shkrimin tend. Poema ne fjale, (pra DEMONI) eshte nje nga me te fuqishmet ne llojin e saj. Praqitet ne menyren teper artistike lufta midis vesit dhe virtytit. Ngjyrat qe i ka dhene autori te bejne te ndjesh nje lloj shtrengimi ne shpirt gjate gjithe kohes qe e lexon. Nuk e percakton dot pozicionin tend, aq mjeshteror dhe i vertete eshte pershkrimi dhe nderthurja. Nuk arrin as qe ta urresh Demonin dhe as qe ta falesh Tamaren. 
Ne fund te poemes, pasi e ke mbaruar, mbyll kapakun e librit dhe qendron e cuditur, pa fjale. I gjithe konfliti brenda faqeve te poemes, ka kaluar tashme ne shpirtin tend dhe do qendroje aty per nje fare kohe edhe pse ti ndoshta nuk e ve re.
Ka kohe qe e kam lexuar, por shija qe me ka lene ne shpirt kjo poeme eshte dhe do mbetet po aq e fresket sa dhe e pashlyeshme.
Po shkruaj me poshte disa vargje, ku pershkruhet bukuria e Tamares, te cilat i mbaj mend permendesh dhe ju lutem te me falni per ndonje pasaktesi qe mund te kene.

Bej be per yjet e gjithesise,
Per kete diell qe me ngroh
Se jo as shahu i Persise,
As mbret ne kulmin e lavdise
S'ka puthur sycka si keto
S'ka shtervan Haremi i tere
Qe te kete lare ne behar
Te tille trup e gji e llere
Jo kurre dora njerezore
Qe bredh mbi faqet virgjerore
Te tille fytyre s'vizatoi
Qe kur u ngjiz kjo bote boshe
Bej be, e tille bukuroshe
Mbi kete toke, nuk lulezoi.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Gjithmone e kam pasur nje admirim te vecante per poezine ruse; eshte kaq e gjalle, e fuqishme...elegante.  Nuk e di por, sec ka nje ekspresivitet te mahnitshem qe rralle e gjen ne gjuhe te tjera.  
Kur e kam lexuar Demonin per here te pare, (s'mbahet mend qyshkur!) kam perjetuar pak a shume te njejtin emocion--te duket sikur ti je vete heroina, dhe gjithe ajo lufte emocionesh zhvillohet ne shpirtin tend. 

Ju falenderoj qe me dhate edhe nje here kenaqesine te humbas per pak caste ne keto vargje.  Tingellon kaq bukur ne shqip!

----------


## Fiori

*I burgosuri* 
_Përktheu Lasgush Poradeci_


Hapmani burgun-katua,
Nëm-ni ditën plot ndriçim,
Vashën sy-zezë që dua,
Kalin, kresht-ziun tim!
Unë nusezën e mirë
Do ta puth me ëmbëlsirë,
Do marr kalin e do shkoj
Stepave të fluturoj.


Po dritarja ësht e lartë,
Porta me një kyç mizor;
Dhe sy-zeza ndodhet largë,
Në hajatin madhështor;
Mbi blerime kal i mirë,
Pa fre, vetë, me dëshirë,
Rend gazmor e lot sa mund,
Bishtin nëpër erë e tund


Jam i vetëm, skam gëzime:
Vetëm muret rrethpërqark,
Një kandil bën pak ndriçime
Me atë zjarr që vdes nga pak;
Veç se prapa aty në derë
Hap i regullt bje përherë;
Natën ec në qetësi
Roja pa përgjegjësi.




_E shkëputur..._

Një valë rrëshqet vetmitare
Në mjergull tej atje në det
N'kërkon ajo në vis të laget
E ç'po braktis atdheun e vet?
Lot era valët e direkun
Përulet e kërcet çdo ças'
As shkon ajo drejt lumturisë
As lumturi ajo lë pas.

----------


## pelin

i kujt eshte perkthimi i " e shkeputur" ? I cuditshem...
  nuk eshte nje vale, eshte nje vel-anije,barke- ( bjeljejet parus odinokij...),
  etj.

----------


## Fiori

Nuk e kam idene pelin, e gjeta ne internet, ndaj thashe dhe e shkeputur....

----------


## shigjeta

Per mua ishte hera e pare qe lexoja "Demonin" dhe me pelqeu pa mase. Eshte vertet nje poem e fuqishme. Ndersa po mendoja te shkruaja fragmente ne forum, e kisha te veshtire te zgjidhja, pasi e gjitha eshte shume e bukur. Nga Lermontovi kisha lexuar "Nje hero i kohes sone" qe te krijon po te njejten nderthurje ndjenjash me Pecorinin, personazhin kryesor.

Pershendetje  :buzeqeshje: 

_Demoni_

Një turm shpirtrash të stuhishëm
Do t'i bëj zap, e të t'i jap
Veç shërbëtore të magjishme
Do t'të shërbejnë në çdo çap
Për ty nga yjet do të vjedh
Atë kurorën e praruar
Nga lulet vesën do të mbledh
Për ta stolisur e mbuluar
Me rreze purpur perëndimi
Do ngjyej vellon që do hedhësh
Do mbyt n'aroma kundërmimi
çdo vend e kënd ku do të bredhësh
Ku do të jesh, do ndjesh ne vesh
Më të mahnitshmet melodira
Pallatin tënd do të ta mvesh 
Me qehlibar e xhevahira
Në fund të detit do të bie
Mbi re të shpie edhe kudo
Të fal sa njeh e sheh mbi dhe
Më dashuro!...

----------


## heret a vone

Me 29 janar 1837 vdiq poeti Pushkin, i vrare ne nje duel. Permes shqetesimit e tronditjes se te gjitheve, ne ato dite, dore me dore qarkullonte poezia "Vdiq poeti" shkruar nga Lermontovi 23 vjecar, pa ditur se 4 vjet me vone do te pesonte te njetin fat. Me ate poezi ku lartesonte poetin e vrare dhe denonte oborrtaret qe e nxiten ate duel, Lermontovi si nje ushtar ne lufte, rrembeu flamurin e poezise ruse te mbetur tashme jetim dhe e çoi me tej.
Fondi i poezise ruse do te ishte i varfer pa lirikat e Lermontovit, pa poezite si "Borodino" te cilen vet Tolstoi e pati quajtur faren e vepres se vet madhore "Lufta dhe paqja" Ai fond do te ishte i varfer  mbi te gjitha pa poemen "Demoni". Gjithashtu proza ruse do te ishte e manget pa romanin e tij"Nje hero i kohes sone".E te mendosh se te gjitha keto u shkruajten ne nje kohe as 10-vjecare e me nje sherbim te rende ushtarak!
Lermontovi terhoqi vemndjen e te gjitheve qe me krijimet e para. Ate e vleresoi shpejt kritiku i njohur Bjelinski, i cili pati shkruar: "Nuk eshte e larget koha kur emri i tij ne letersi do te behet emer popullor". Kurse Çehovi, per nje nga tregimet e tij, pati shkruar :
"Une nuk di gjuhe me te mire se ajo e Lermontovit"

Marre nga libri "Kam njohur sy, o, ata sy"! , qe eshte nje permbledhje e poezive ruse te perkthyera nga Petraq Kolevica

Ja dhe nje pjese qe kam shkeputur nga Demoni e cila me pelqen

Me gjith' se jeta qesh perreth
Tamares zemra gjak i rrjedh,
Sikur kjo bote u permbys,
Sikur u vesh me nape zie;
Ç'do gje trishtim ne shpirt i shtie
Dhe dit' e qart' dhe nata pus.
Madje qellon qe naten vone,
Kur fryn i fresket fllad behari
Me lot ne sy si gjithmone
Pa ndjenja plaset ne altari.
E qan e qan me logori
E zeri saj ne qetesi,
I ngjethën mishrat udhetarit,
E thot' ai "diku e fshehur
ndonje fantazme po lengon"
E zemergur e veshengrehur
Me force kalin fshikullon.
Fytyre hequr, tretur fare
Tamara, ulur ne dritare
Diku pertej veshtrimin tret,
E qan e fshan e pret e pret.
E dit' e net s'nguron te rrije....
Dikush i flet - Ai do vije!
Se koti, jo s'pat enderruar
S'iu shfaq se koti ne qeli
Me ata sy te trishtuar
Edhe fjalemebel per çudi.
E s'di as vete se per ç'gje
Fillon te falet para kores.
Por zemra lutet per "ate"
Nga luft e brendeshme e drobitur;
Ne shtrat te flere, bje e shkreta
Jasteku lagur djeg... duke u ngritur
E tera dridhet si purteka;
Ka prush ne gjoks, ka zjarr ne goje
S'merr fryme dot, mezi shikon
Po pret ate te perqafoje
E buza puthje i kerkon....

Perkthyer nga P. Kolevica

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## heret a vone

Me pelqejne te gjitha poezite e tij, ashtu sikurse me pelqen e gjithe poezia ruse e atyre viteve..
Faleminderit Shigjeta qe e solle poetin e madh mes nesh  :buzeqeshje: 

PER......

Nuk te perulem, ka mbaruar,
Asnje premtim i yti s'hyn dot
Ne shpirtin tim per ta sunduar,
Jemi te huaj, sot edhe mot.
Ti ke harruar qe lirine
S'ia fal mashtrimit kurresesi
Por dhe keshtu, vite qe s'vijne
Per syte e tu u bera fli.
Edhe keshtu tek ti pandehja
te gjeja shpirt e shok e short
Dhe tere boten e urreja
Qe te te desha ty me fort.
Gjithato çaste te qendrimit
Tek kembet tende, e beson?
Ia kam rrembyer frymezimit
Me se po mi zevendeson?
Nga ndonje çast mendimbegate
Dhe forc'e shpirtit s'ish çudi
T'i jepje botes nje dhurate
Dhe te me jepte pavdekesi.
Pse doje pra te me nderroje
ate kurore lavdiplot?
Pse s'qe athere kur premtoje
E tille sic je bere sot?
Krenar jam, falme eshte e kote
Kerko nje tjeter dashuri
per asnje gje ne kete bote
Nuk mund te rri ne skllaveri.
Nen qiell te jugut, ne vend tjeter
Do te largohem, ndoshta shpejt.
Po jemi njohur pak si teper
Per t'u harruar ashtu krejt.
Qe sot do te ze te argetohem
Dhe te betohem pasketaj,
Vetem do qesh e do gezohem
Dhe per asgje nuk do te qaj.
Do rrej si djalli sa te dua
Si desha, me s'do dashuroj
A mund te dua me nje grua
Kur sot nje engjell me tradhetoi?
Te vdisja desha dhe te vuaj,
me boten desha te luftoj
Qe fort te voglen doren tuaj
I çmendur, te mundja ta shtrengoj.
Pa te kuptuar dot mashtrimin
Ta fala shpirtin mbushur plot
Ia njohe ketij shpirti çmimin?
Ia njohe, une s'te njoha dot!

Ja dhe nje pa titull

Ne u takuam perseri,
Por qe te dy kishim nderruar!...
Gjithato vite me shpejtesi
Na kane shkuar pa kuptuar.
Kerkova zjarr ne syt e tu
Edhe ne shpirtin tim te thare
Ah, posi mua edhe ty
Kjo jet' e ndyre na ka vrare....

Perkthyer nga P. Kolevica

----------


## Diabolis

Ytëc

Ночевала тучка золотая
На груди утёса-великана,
Утром в путь она умчалась рано,
По лазури весело играя;

Но остался влажный след в морщине   
Старого утёса. Одиноко
Он стоит, задумался глубоко,
И тихонько плачет он в пустыне.


The Cliff (përkthyer nga Irina Zheleznova)

By a cliff a golden cloud once lingered; 
On his breast it slept, but, riseing early, 
Off it gently rushed across the pearly 
Blue of sky, a tiny thing and winged. 

Still, a trace it left upon the stony 
Giant's heart, and plunged in thought and weeping 
Slow and tortured tears, he stands there, keeping 
Vigil o'er the gloomy waste and lonely.

----------


## MI CORAZON

"Romantiçki program" ka filluar të japë TV , lately.  :buzeqeshje: 

Mbaj mend vargje të tëra në rusisht, që i kam pas recituar e vogël, pa ia ditur as autorin as kuptimin. E kur pyesja se ç'kuptim kishin ato fjalë , fillonin e më tregonin përralla e tregime pa fund..... Eh, kohë te arta !

Në t'egrin veri

Në t'egrin veri po qëndron e veçuar,
një pishë mbi mal gollomesh.
Dhe dirgjet  dhe tundet dhe plot me dëborë,
si rizë atje sipër u vesh.

Sheh n'ëndërr gjith' ç'ka shkretëtin' e larguar
në vendin ku lind dielli i ri,
Në shkëmbin që ndizet , rri vetë dh' e gjorë,
një palmë për mrekulli.


Më poshtë një pikturë e Ivan Shishkin (1891),  frymëzuar nga vargjet e Lermontovit .

----------


## Casta Diva

Mi Corazon, ke pas recituar Pushkinin e jo Lermontovin.
Kur tregon nje gje, tregoje tamam!  :buzeqeshje: 
E bukur eshte edhe nje Balade e Lermontovit qe flet per nje vajze e cila per hir te nje gjerdani, sakrifikon te dashurin e saj ne fund te detit. Po e mbajte mend Corazon, shkruaje edhe ate. 
Jeni shume te zellshem te gjithe.  :shkelje syri:  Pershendetje !

----------


## Diabolis

LERMONTOV

I skuchno i grustno

I skuchno i grustno, i nekomu ruku podat'
V minutu dushevnoj nevzgody... 
ZHelan'ya!.. chto pol'zy naprasno i vechno zhelat'?..
A gody prohodyat - vse luchshie gody!

Lyubit'... no kogo zhe?.. na vremya - ne stoit truda,
A vechno lyubit' nevozmozhno. 
V sebya li zaglyanesh'? - tam proshlogo net i sleda:
I radost', i muki, i vse tam nichtozhno...

CHto strasti? - ved' rano il' pozdno ih sladkij nedug
Ischeznet pri slove rassudka;
I zhizn', kak posmotrish' s holodnym vniman'em vokrug,-
Takaya pustaya i glupaya shutka...


Dhe vetmi dhe dëshpërim

Vetmi dhe dëshpërim, kur kush dorën s'ta jep
Në çastet kur shpirtit t'i bien fatkeqsira...
Dëshirat!... që sillen në boshllëk dhe ti duash përjetë?...
Vitet shkojnë - gjithë vitet më të mira!

Dashuro ... por kë?.. pak kohë  sja vlen për mundimin,
Por përjetë të dashurosh pamundësohet.
Në vete nëse shikon? - atje madje s'të ndjekin:
Gëzimi, suksesi, dhe gjithçka atje asgjesohet...

Ç'ndjenja? - lëngata të ëmbla që arsyeja lehtë i kuron
E shkojnë me gjykimin e fjalëve;
Dhe jeta, tek vështron me vëmendje të ftohtë ç'na rrethon,-
Është e tillë shaka shkretane dhe budallaqe...

----------


## CountGrishnackh

*Demoni*  :djall sarkastik:  



TAMARA 

O, cili je? Si qënke futur? 
Parajs a ferr a kush të çoi? 
Çkërkon prej meje? 

DEMONI 

Je e bukur. 

TAMARA 

Pra fol, kush je, Spo të kuptoj 

DEMONI 

Jam unë ai që tu fanit 
Në mes të natës në qeli, 
Ai mendim që të trondit, 
Ai trishtim që të venit, 
Ai që pe në ëndërr ti, 
Ai që sdo e që se duan, 
Që me vështrimin shpresat shuan, 
Kamxhiku, jam që botën rreh. 
Jam mbret I dijes dhe lirisë, 
Armik I qiellit, gjithësisë, 
Po ja, për ty, më gjunjë bie! 
Me gjithë shpirt të dashurova 
Prandaj ta shfaq me përgjërim 
Të vetmen vojtje që provova, 
Të parin lot të syrit tim. 
O! kij mëshirë - u përvëlova! 
Veç fjala jote mund tu japë 
Qieve dhe mua mirësi; 
Në më rrethofsh me dashuri 
Do dukem ëngjëll unë prapë 
Në një parajs e qiell të ri. 
O, ndal, dëgjo, të përgjëroj, 
Jam skllavi yt, të dashuroj! 
Qysh atë çast që të vëreva 
Me shpirt , pa masë e urreva 
Pavdekësinë time moj. 
Zili ja pata kësaj bote 
këtë të pakët lumturi. 
Kur sjam me ty më mbytin lotë, 
Më kap një tmerr e llahtari. 
Në zemrën shterpë rrez e ndritur 
Sërishmi plagët mi mais 
E çkish e çish gjer dje dremitur, 
Si gjarpër I zgjuar nis lëvis. 
Pa ty çmë është gjithësia, 
Pushteti im, pavdekësia? 
Fjalë të thata që smI kënda, 
Tempull vigan pa ëngjëll brënda. 


TAMARA 

Largohu, lerm, o shpirt dinak! 
Se stë besoj as sot as mot 
O Zot, o Zot! Nuk mundem dot 
Të flas, të falem Një farmak 
Ngadalë trurin po ma mpin! 
Dëgjomë, Ti më torturon; 
Kjo fjala jote - prush, pelin 
Tregomë, pse më dashuron? 


DEMONI 

Pse? Bukuroshe - sdij çtë them! 
Ti më dhe jetën që se njihja, 
Më bën të flak nga balli jem 
Këtë kurorë më dëllinja. 
Çdo gjë që shkoj e shkel këtu: 
Parajs e ferr kam syt e tu. 
Që sot të dua kaqë fort, 
Sa smund të duash kurrë ti, 
Me afshë zemre të pamort, 
Me dehje ëndrrash pa kufi, 
kur bota leu, në mes të gjirit 
Fytyra jote mu skalit, 
Më prin në rrugë e më ndrit 
Në shkretëtirat e ethirit. 
Në vesh pa rreshtur, or e çast, 
Një emr i ëmbël më kumbonte. 
Kur qesh i lumtur në parajs 
As gjë veç teje s më mungonte. 
O! po të mundje ta kuptosh 
Se çvojtje është, se çmjerim, 
Një jetë, shekuj pambarim, 
Në mes gëzimesh të lëngosh, 
Lavd për keqbërjet mos shpresosh, 
As për të mirat një shpërblim 
Nga vetja jote të kesh ndoht, 
Me veten luftë bot e bot 
Pa një triumf, pa një pajtim. 
Të vuash fort e të mos duash, 
Të dish, të ndjesh e të vëresh 
E të mundohesh të urresh 
Çdo gje në botë e ta shuash. 
Mallkim i rënd i perëndisë 
Më bje mbi kokë or e çast 
Dhe gjir i ngroht i gjithësisë, 
Si prehër njerke, nuk më gas. 
Shkëlqenin qiej e hapësira, 
Vështroja rrobat plot stolira 
Që yit e qeshur mbanin veshur 
Ata vallzonin të pandarë, 
Po çfare? Ish vëllan e parë 
Se njohën kur e patën ndeshur. 
Më erdh të qaj me vaj, prandaj 
Thërrita shpirtrat anembanë, 
Por ata djaj turiçakaj 
Si njoha dot kur merdhën pranë. 
Dhe rraha krahët i tmerruar 
E fluturoj - po ku? E pse? 
Se di Nga miqt u paç harruar, 
Një botë e tërë, qiell e dhe, 
Si shurdhmemece rri më sheh? 
Kështu dhe vala nëpër dete 
kaike - korbën e mërgon 
E kjo pa vela, pa timon, 
Lundron, lundron e sdi ku vete. 
Kështu qëllon ndaj të aguar 
Një copë re nga shqota dbuar, 
Lëvrin e nxin në kaltërsi 
Si mërgimtar që sdi ku rri. 
Fluturon pa gjumë kuturu 
Një zot e di prej nga e ku. 
Dhe unë botën e drejtova 
Në llum mëkatash ku ka hyrë, 
Çdo gjë fisnike turpërova, 
Çdo gjë të pastër pata ndyrë. 
Besim e flaktë kundrejt fesë 
U pata shuar dit për ditë 
Po a ja vlen të derdhësh djersë 
Për budallenj e hipokritë? 
Ndaj shkrova malesh un i gjori 
E shkrepa shpesh si meteori 
Në mes të natës terr - mbuluar 
Edhe kalorsi i vetmuar 
Prej flakës sime i gënjyer, 
Gremisej poshtë qafëthyer. 
Humbiste, shkiste, - kot thërriste - 
Një gjurmë mbetej tërë gjak 
Po kjo zbavitje qenërishte 
Më është zvjerdhur pak nga pak! 
Ciklone pluhuri ngre mbi dhe 
kur bje me shqotën në luftim. 
Ne mjegull veshur e rrufe 
Mbi re vërvitem me rrëmbim 
Që në luftime e tërbime 
Lëngimn e zemrës ta qetoj, 
Të dboj me mijëra mendime, 
Të paharrushmen ta harroj. 
E ç janë vojtjet më të këqia 
Të njerëzimit dhe mjerimet 
E gjithë brezave të tia 
Para një grime sa nje thrrime 
Nga këto vuajtjen e mia? 
E ç janë njerzit? jeta, moti? 
Siç vijnë shkojnë kot së koti, 
Po ka një shpresë - gjyq I zotit! 
Gjykon, dënon, por fal disa. 
Trishtimi im dhe pik e lotit 
Posi dhe unë fund nuk ka 
Dhe nuk ka varr që ta mbullojë! 
Ja se si gjarpër do kafshojë 
Ja se më djeg si zjarr këtu, 
Ja se godet si gur në tru - 
ktë qimitir që nbledh e ruan 
Pasionet, shpresat që mu shuan. 

**************************************************  ****** 

_Nga A. S. Pushkin_

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Me pelqeu shume kjo poezia sidomos keto vargje:




> A mund të dua më një grua
> Kur sot një ëngëll më tradhëtoi?
> Pa ta kuptuar dot mashtrimin
> Ta fala shpirtin mbushur plot.
> Ia njohe këtij shpirti çmimin?
> Ia njohe  unë stë njoha dot!


ka shprehur zhgenjimin me gjithe shpirt  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## green

Eshte e mrekullueshme e gjitha por une do te vecoja kete pjese - sidomos dy vargjet e fundit (sepse shprehin cdo te thote te mundohesh te arrish fundin e dickaje te kulluar):




> Edhe kështu tek ti pandehja
> Të gjeja shpirt e shok e short
> *Dhe tërë botën e urreja
> Që të të desha ty më fort.*

----------


## Era1

Uau Mr Big je futur tek dobesia ime , letersia ruse ose me mire te them poetet rus.

*Lermontov*


*DASHURIA E VETME*

Mbi gjunje te tjerash, s'kam harruar
ate veshtrim qe gjithnje me ndjek.
te tjerat duke dashuruar,
nga dashuria e saj vuaj e heq.

Si nje demon i plotfuqishem
te vjetren zgjoja me cdo gje.
dhe perserisja dhe serishem:
une dua vetem, - vetem nje!

*TE DESHA*

Ngaqe te desha aq, - ky shpirti mu be vrere.
e di te rite e tu qe ndrit gjithe shendevere,
nga pas me ndjek me qesendi te pameshirte
cdo dite bardhesie e cast i lumturise
e pac ti fatin tend me brenga e lot trazuar
une jam pike e vrere...pse ti je e gezuar?

ose

Jam pikelluar se te dua kaq shume,
edhe e di se c'flasin bota, c'bejne zhurme,
rinine ta njollosin pa pike meshire
per cdo gezim te ndritur, te emblen deshire.
paguan ti me lot t'hidhur pikellimi.
jam i trishtuar po ti pse po te mbyt gezimi?

----------


## Era1

** * **

Dal ne rruge vete, i vetmuar,
neper mjergull rrug' e shtruar hesht;
flet me zotin heshja e harruar , 
edhe ylli-yllit po i flet.

Lart ne qiej shpalosur mrekullia!
dheu fle mbeshtjell' me kaltersi....
pse me vret keshtu ne gjoks vetmia?
cfare pres a qaj une njeri?

Nuk po pres asgje fare nga jeta, s'me vjen keq c'jetova e c'do le,
dua vec i lire dhe i qete
te harrohem fare dhe te fle!

Jo nje gjume akull ere vdekje
syt' e mi s'do desha kurre t'i mbyll,
por ne gjoks te flinin hove jete,
gjoksi im te merrte thelle fryme;

Tere naten veshin te ma dhelte
zer' i embel, zer' i dashurise,
lis' i madh i mbushur plot me gjete
permbi mua vec te shushurise.

*
* * **

Panik e frike s'do kem,
kur te le jeten
kete me bindje po ta them,
si te verteten.
Kam pare bukurira plot- pabukuri.
Po mrekulli si ti ne bote,
Jo' tjeter s'di.


** * **

S'me mbushin syte perendite
gjithe shkelqim,
Nga parajsa qe flasim per dite,
s'ndjej gezim
sot endrat perkedhel,
krejt ne vetmi,
kendoj si zogu ne zabel, qaj si femi

*JO , UNE ME AQ ZJARR TY, JO, NUK TE DUA.*

Jo, une me aq zjarr ty , jo,nuk te dua
s'ma merr mendjan , jo , bukuria shkelqimtare
te ti kerkoj vec brengen qe u shua
edhe rinine qe m'iku per fare.

Veshtimin une ta ngul ty nganjehere
dhe zhytem thelle, thelle, ne syte e tu.
E fshehurazi me ty sec bisedoj atehere
po s'eshte zemra qe te flet keshtu.

Tek ti kerkoj mikun e rinise,
te pamja jote shoh tjeter fytyre,
te buza jote at' heshtje te cuditshme.
ne syte e tu shoh syte e saj ne pasqyre.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Era,

Faleminderit per poezite qe postove  :buzeqeshje: 

Shume te bukura,

Rexhina, Green,

cdo varg esht i bukur, por besoj se te bukur i ben edhe Petraq Kolevica dhe pasuria e gjuhes sone Shqipe. 

*Nje Falemnderim per Kolevicen.*

----------


## Fiori

*Mikhail Yurevich Lermontov*

Lermontov  ishte i biri i Yury Petrovich Lermontov, ish-oficer, si dhe Mariya Mikhaylovna. E jema i vdiq kur ishte vetem tre vjec dhe si rrjedhoje prind ju be e gjyshja, Yelizaveta Alekseyevna Arsenyeva, e cila e rriti ne shtepine e saj ne nje province te Rusise te quajtur Penzenskaya. Duke qene se nuk gezonte shendet te mire, gjate femijerise shpenzoi kohe ne glinat e Kaukazit, ku dhe u njoh me natyren e bukur te vendit. 

Ne 1827 levizi me gjyshin dhe gjyshen ne Moske. Atje filloi te shkruante poezi dhe te studionte pikture ne nje shkolle per femije ne Universitetin e Moskes. Si gjithe poetet e rinj ruse te asaj kohe, Lermontov u influencua nga poeti anglez romantik Lord Byron. Ne vitin 1828 shkroi poemat *Cherkesy* (keshtu quhej popullata ne veri te Kaukazit) dhe *Kavkazsky plennik* (Te burgosurit e Kaucazit). 

Dy vjet me vone u botua poezia e tij e pare, *Vesna* (Pranvera). Po ate vit Lermontov filloi studimet ne Universitetin e Moskes. I influencuar nga studimet ne Universitetin e Moskes dhe diskutimet e studenteve mbi politiken dhe filozofine, ne vitin 1831 shkroi dramen *Stranny chelovek* (Nje njeri i cuditshem). Ne vitin 1832, pasi nje zenke me nje profesor reaksionar, u largua nga universiteti dhe shkoi ne St. Petersburg, ku vazhdoi shkollen per oficer. Diplomen e mori ne vitin 1834 dhe si rrjedhim u dergua me sherbim ne Tsarskoye Selo (Pushkin), afer me St. Petersburg. Si oficer, ai shpenzoi nje pjese te mire te kohes ne kryeqytet ku u njoh me jeten aristokrate si dhe formoi bazat per pjesen teatrale, *Maskarad*.

Vdekja e Pushkinit ne nje duel ne Janar 1837 e tronditi shume shpirterisht. Per Pushkinin shkroi elegjine e cila shprehte dhimbjen e tij si dhe dashurine e kombit per poetin e vdekur. Ne elegji denonte jo vetem vrasesin por dhe aristokracine e asaj kohe, te cilen e shikonte si vrasese te lirise dhe fajtoren kryesore per kete tragjedi. Kur Nicholas I lexoi elegjine, e arrestoi dhe me pas e persekutoi ne Kaukaz. Ne persekutim u njoh me inteligjencen e Gjeorgjise si dhe me poetin Ilia Chavchavadze, e bija e te cilit ishte martuar me poetin, dramaturgun dhe diplomatin e njohur rus, Aleksander Sergeyevich Griboyedov -- gjithashtu u njoh dhe me poete te tjere Gjeorgjiane ne Tiflis (Tbilisi) te cilet i zgjeruan horizontet.  Ne Kaukaz studioi gjuhen dhe folklorin vendas si dhe rrishkroi historine Azerbaixhane "Ashik Kerib."


Me influence te gjyshes dhe poetit V.A. Zhukovsky, ne 1838 ju lejua te kthehej perseri ne kryeqytet. Shkrimet e tij filluan te behen te njohura dhe ate filluan ta quanin pasardhesi i Pushkinit. Ne kete kohe u be i njohur dhe ne rrethin e shkrimtareve te St. Petersburgut, tashme si pjestar i atij rrethi. 


Lermontov vdiq ne moshen 26 vjecare gjate nje dueli me oficerin N.S. Martynov.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

